
5 little-known Rails methods - kyro
http://railspikes.com/2008/4/23/5-useful-underused-methods
======
zealog
I knew that I could do something like [:admin, @record] and the path would
know where to go, but I didn't know I could do something like an edit path
with edit_polymorphic_path[:admin,@record]. Very handy indeed.

------
rantfoil
Wow, the "debug" function alone is so brain dead useful. I can't believe how I
lived without it.

